# FYI Quantum Sycro Wagen in JY in SoCal.



## 90quattrocoupe (Feb 7, 2002)

Just FYI, there is a Quantum Sycro Wagen in the Ecology JY in Wilmington, CA. Has 124, XXX miles on it. All the drive train is there. Front brakes gone. Don't ask me any question about the car, as I did not take a detailed look at it. Just saw it and am passing on info.

Greg W.


----------

